# حماتك بتحبك



## Andrew___

May I ask if the phrase *Hamaatak bitHibbak* is only used in the Egyptian dialect, or in other countries too?

For those who don't know, it is a phrase used if you walk in to a house and they are eating a meal at the time.  They say "*Hamaatak bitHibbak" *("your mother-in-law loves you").  The response  I think is "wa ana baHibb bintaha".

Andrew


----------



## be.010

Yes! We use "7amaatak bt7bbak" also in Syria, but not the response...


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

That is a nice saying, what meaning does it convey?


----------



## be.010

Qittat Ulthar said:


> That is a nice saying, what meaning does it convey?


As Andrew said:


Andrew___ said:


> it is a phrase used if you walk in to a house and they are eating a meal at the time.


 
It's a kind of invitation to join them... Just like "you came at the right time! come in and join us"...


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

So, it is kind of saying "you are lucky you walked in at the right time"? And if your mother in law loves you you are also lucky? Or what is the link?


----------



## Rafael Nadal

Mr.Andrew!
You know s.th?
For the first time, I come across the response of Hamatak Bithibak even though I am an Arab. Andrew, you are very good in Arabic. We - Palestinians - as well use the expression.


----------



## be.010

Qittat Ulthar said:


> So, it is kind of saying "you are lucky you walked in at the right time"? And if your mother in law loves you you are also lucky? Or what is the link?


 
Not quite sure, but most likely it has something to do with close family relations of eastern cultures (more than 100 years ago)... So if someone's mother-in-law loves (likes) him, then his wife would love him and treat him well! i.e. he would be more lucky in his life...

By the way, it's a metaphore, the person invited doesn't have to be married!!...


----------



## cherine

Qittat Ulthar said:


> So, it is kind of saying "you are lucky you walked in at the right time"? And if your mother in law loves you you are also lucky? Or what is the link?


Yes, it's something like that. The common concept of "evil" mother-in-law gives this saying its meaning of being lucky. 



be.010 said:


> By the way, it's a metaphore, the person invited doesn't have to be married!!...


Exactly! Thanks for pointing that out.
And maybe this is why the response given by Andrew is not that common. I've only heard it very very few time in my life. Usually when we're told this, we either smile, laugh, or just come up with any answer that crosses our mind.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Rafael Nadal said:


> Mr.Andrew!
> You know s.th?
> For the first time, I come across the response of Hamatak Bithibak even though I am an Arab. Andrew, you are very good in Arabic. We - Palestinians - as well use the expression.


 
Really! I hear it all the time and sometimes use it.


----------



## Andrew___

Mahaodeh said:


> Really! I hear it all the time and sometimes use it.


 
Hi Maha, I may be misunderstanding your message, but I think he was referring to the response "wa ana baHibb bintaha" and not the main expression when he said he hadn't heard it. 

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Rafael Nadal

You are right, Andrew.


----------



## yasmeena

The phrase is used in Lebanon. I've never heard the response before.



> Usually when we're told this, we either smile, laugh, or just come up with any answer that crosses our mind.


Exactly


----------



## Mahaodeh

Rafael Nadal said:


> You are right, Andrew.


 
Oh, I've actually  never heard the response before either; I'm guessing it may be a new invention.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

It's a witty response, I like it.


----------



## Rafael Nadal

I do not know if it is a new invention, but, you know s.th, it is a nice response.


----------



## shining_star24

Actually, in Palestinian dialect, we say the same expression always! but as other friends said, I have never heard this answer before! 

I don't personally consider it as a nice answer specially if the mother-in law says the expression to us! 
Also, this expression is used for both sex! we say also " hammatEk bethebEk" for a girl so I don't think it logic that the girl would say " and I love her son"!


----------

